# laying a truck



## tryin2getlow (Nov 17, 2001)

can i get some tips on how to lay my truck on its frame with hydros i get the front (cut the springs) but the back shackels,and blocks and such only take it so low. any suggestions would be much apprieciated :biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

if you wanna get real low you need to do a c notch in the rear 4 link it and body drop it


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

don't know


----------



## liquid_202mo (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Sep 12 2003, 01:23 PM
> *if you wanna get real low you need to do a c notch in the rear 4 link it*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## simply (Jun 25, 2002)

All depends on how low you would like to go and what size rims your rinning... A 8in monster notch,and 4link for the rear will do fine...Up front if your running big rims you will need to notch out the area in the frame where the lower control arms hit,and also have to look for your tierod ends see if they hit the frame also those area may need to be notched out also


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Depends on what kind of truck it is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2003)

My truck is just from touching the ground (you cant even slide your foot under the frame) Use 1 leaf spring if you cant afford a 4-link...also you can flip that mono leaf to lower it about a good 4-6 inches....do not use the lowering block in this process!!! rides like a wagon but low as hell. also either relocate the shocks or dont use them at all!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2003)

also that is on a 87' mazda B2200 applys to most trucks with leaf springs


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tryin2getlow_@Sep 12 2003, 03:13 PM
> *can i get some tips on how to lay my truck on its frame with hydros i get the front (cut the springs) but the back shackels,and blocks and such only take it so low. any suggestions would be much apprieciated :biggrin:*


 you need to talk to hydrota he has a couple cool as trucks on juice 
he might tell ya some tips on the rears


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

notch that mutha fucker :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Sep 12 2003, 01:23 PM
> *if you wanna get real low you need to do a c notch in the rear 4 link it and body drop it*


 If he is wanting to lay frame then there would be no need to body drop it. Whether or not you need a notch the frame depends on the size of rim and tire that you are using. If you have lets say...155/80/13 then there is no need to notch the frame. Just monoleaf it and I use to run a 3" block too. Up front I had my coils cut to about 4 or 5 turns and it was pretty much on the ground. If you have bigger rims or taller tires than do what they said and install the notch and notch the frame for your arms. If you have the money I would recommend that you go ahead and get a fourlink too. Good luck with your truck and if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## LowRange (Oct 7, 2002)

I have an 8 inch notch and a 4 link on my Ranger and its within 1" of laying frame. If I was running some smaller wheels/tires it would lay out no prob (I got 215/40/18s on it now). Monoleafs are OK but I hear theyll break after a while....like S10 said if ya got the $$, a 4-link is def. the way to go


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

4 link and notch


http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/chevy5.html 

http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/ranger2.html

http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/airbag6.html


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

when i layed out my mazda years and years ago i ran my main leaf spring and had it dearched. i would have definitley gone with a four link if i had the cash but i went the econo route. the only problem that i had was from three wheelin around corners and eventually the leaf cracked. i would strongly suggest a four link though. just thought that i'd share the econo route.


----------



## SlaminCustoms (May 8, 2006)

i need help to how do u do just one leaf spring


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

i wouldnt do a mono leaf, heard bad stories. rides wrecked.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i laid mine out and it still has leaf springs, makes me pretty nervous tho, i need two put the 2link on sometime


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

Pending on what kinda truck you have to notch the frame.. and no u dont have to use a monster notch as long as you do it right...Some trucks even make a bolt on 3 link kit that you can very easily fabricate your self.. unless its a nissan hardbody.. their leaf spring hangers hit the ground before the frame so with those you have to drills above where the factory holes where and trim the bottom of the hanger at least level with the frame.. but if you just run 2 bars in place of your old leaf spring to the axel... u can also easily throw in a panhard bar behind the axel and be dont with it...(DONOT USE THE BOLT ON KIT FROM SUICIDEDOORS.COM....THEY DONT BOLT ON RIGHT.. its not hard to fabricate your own


----------



## tryin2getlow (Nov 17, 2001)

i sold the truck for a 64 impala convert thanks for all the replies


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tryin2getlow_@May 8 2006, 09:30 AM~5390001
> *i sold the truck for a 64 impala convert thanks for all the replies
> *


now your talking


----------

